# French Gas - Again...



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi

I have another question about French bottled gas. I have a new motorhome an Autotrail Cherokee which has the, now, standard propane bullnose connector and regulator built into the line.

We will shortly be going on our annual trip to France which will be too long to use only UK bottles. On previous trips we have simply bought "Le Cube" butane and used a French clip on regulator.

Now it seems sensible to buy an adaptor and use French 13kg bottles of propane.

BUT, having lived in France, we know that French propane is sold only for external use. I have yet to find a French gas supplier website that doesn't make the distinction and that that doesn't recommend butane for caravans/camping cars. Does French butane have nasty combustion residues? I note that lots of you use French propane in motorhomes. Have you experienced any issues? I accept the low temperature benefit of propane but is that the sole reason why they only recommend their propane for exterior use? At one filling station last year when I wanted a new "Cube" she asked if it was for the "Camping Car". If so I should want Butane - "n'est-ce pas"?

Anyone's thoughts?

HyFy


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've never had a problem. 

We usually use the red propane bottles in the house as well and have had no problems over the last 10 years.

When we picked up our van the dealer said to always use propane,
although it is clearly written on the regulator in the gas locker that it is suitable for both propane and butane.

In Portugal the propane bottles are blue and butane red and I got it wrong and bought butane by mistake. The butane worked fine.

As you said, propane works at lower temperatures than butane, and in summer as long as you use a suitable regulator it shouldn't be a problem.

No doubt someone will have a different view


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for that,

I couldn't think that there would be a problem as some domestic French installations show propane outside piped in to water heaters etc.

I will give one of the adaptors a go and if not see if the new(?) French "Master Clip" on a new pipe will do the job.

Thanks

HyFy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In our house we used butane until January this year when the temperature plumetted to -16C - funnily enough the butane did not work.....

We got a propane cylinder from Intermarche without any questions and are still using it (but about to go back to butane as it has some advantages).

I have never been asked questions about where it is going to be used, so use what you wish would be my suggestion.

Dave


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Penquin said:


> In our house we used butane until January this year when the temperature plumetted to -16C - funnily enough the butane did not work.....
> 
> We got a propane cylinder from Intermarche without any questions and are still using it (but about to go back to butane as it has some advantages).
> 
> ...


That's interesting. What are the advantages of Butane? apart from being a bit cheaper from some suppliers


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are away a lot have you considered Gaslow (or similar)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Scattycat said:


> That's interesting. What are the advantages of Butane? apart from being a bit cheaper from some suppliers


There is a slight difference in energy content the figures quoted are for propane 2516 Calories / pound
butane 3280 Calories / pound

sorry it is an American site (blame Mr Google);

http://www.altenergy.com/downloads/pdf_public/propdatapdf.pdf

but I don't believe we use "pure" butane or propane - I think they are all mixtures anyway........

We also find that propane has a slightly cooler flame - the table agree but the difference is only about 15C

MrsW thinks the burners using propane are much noisier than when using butane - I suspect that is because the French regulators probably give different pressures for the two gases!

So those are the (slight) differences - not significant, but the cost difference is often related to cylinder sizes - both are NOT supplied in cylinders containing the same amount of gas.......

the major difference is boiling points - hence why propane is better for cold weather use.

I hope that is clear! :? 8O

Dave


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We landed in France with red Calor bottles. In Calais, went to the caravan shop opposite Auchan. Purchased an adapter for £9. Purchased a French bottle for £23 which included £9 deposit. Left the English Calor red bottle with him. 4 month later we returned. Exchanged the French gas bottle for ours and obtained the £9 refund. Job done. 

Nearly every garage in France sells bottled gas.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our local dechetterie (tip and recycling centre) has a BIG problem with Calor cylindres as they cannot dispose of the many that get dumped there - the French gas companies won't take them, they cannot be scrapped and just sit there.....

We brought back some the last time we took a trailer back to the UK. I approached Calor with the problem and they said they were delighted to get them back into the UK system as once in Europe they are "lost" to Calor.........

So it pays to visit the dechetterie if you have space and need another cylinder......... some of those that we "liberated" were half full still.

(Don't ask about how we got away with more than two on the ferry - I plead ignorance of the law occifer  :roll: )

Dave


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the valuable help.

To try to answer one or two queries. We are proposing to use propane as the new van comes with a propane fit and that seems a good starting point. We have always used butane in the past except in very low temperatures; buying local cylinders where necessary and with their local regulators. But the new system has it's own plumbed-in regulator and a "bullnose" propane connector. 

My original question was not really about the pro's and con's of propane vs butane but I was asking why do the French bottle gas suppliers tell their customers to use propane only for exterior uses and butane for interior. Is it only because of the lower usage temperatures of propane or does French bottled propane have dodgy combustion residues that can cause grief, i.e. only use them outside where these residues can disperse and not cause an issue. All of their websites re-iterate the outside use only but not why.

About Gaslow. Yes, we considered that but elsewhere on this site there are threads of problems in France about filling bottles with LPG intended for "Carburant" i.e. vehicle fuel use. Had I decided on Gaslow I would have fitted an external filling point which seems to get around the issue from a practical point of view but someone else also hit the nail on the head by asking "what if the wheel comes off" by filling bottles for domestic use with gas intended for fuel use. The French are fairly fanatical about these sorts of fine dividing lines especially when the line is drawn, probably, by the Tax people as the TVA (VAT) may well be different between normal bottled gas and road fuel gas. (or if not the TVA then maybe the government road fuel duty) For these reasons we decided to stick with the idea of using the propane fit for the time being.

We are getting the feeling from some replies that propane does not appear to have a deadly after effect if used inside and so I guess we will give it a go with one of the natty adaptors available on-line for £10 and a CO alarm nearby!!!!

After all of that...

Thanks for all of your usual excellent and experience based help. It is always very much appreciated.

HyFy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a Gaslow system fitted and so far have had no problems ever in France, our filler is externally mounted, the cylinders are bolted in to the vehicle and it would take an hour or more to remove them....

Autogas (French equivalent) does change mixtures depending on prevailing temperatures, but we have encountered no problems.

We carry the Gaslow certificate if conformity - which we had to show the centre who were doing some work on the system, but that was OK too.

Enjoy your trip to France - we did to such an extent that we live here now! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

No! We lived there for 10 years but are now happier to be dealing with the UK tax/inheritance/banking/pension/NHS systems!!! We'll even put up with the traffic here. I would live there happily for 182 days per year. But 183 - "Non".

Seriously though I don't think that the fit of Gaslow is the issue. It's that the gas will be used for domestic use and not road fuel use. i.e. there is either a TVA or a road fuel duty issue between the two. I'm not sure I would want to take the risk of having the whole "shooting match" seized by the Gendarmes while they decided. They don't decide these things quickly especially if they don't know what they are talking about!! I guess it's something akin to the "red" diesel issue over here.

BTW have you re-registered the vehicle onto the French Immitriculation? I have a friend who has given up trying to re-register a McLouis back onto the French register. He just met a brick wall. We didn't ever have a problem re-registering "normal" vehicles but UK gas systems in camping cars cause French _fonctionaires_ apoplexy.

Bon courage mon brave...

HyFy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HyFy said:


> I'm not sure I would want to take the risk of having the whole "shooting match" seized by the Gendarmes while they decided.


I don't think you need to worry HyFy.

Nos amis, Les Flics are no more likely to go looking for work than our own PC Plod. :roll:

And where would they put the several hundred (if not thousand) vans with re-fillable gas tanks which they seized each year, while they decided what to do? 

It just ain't going to happen.

In the interim, a propane cylinder from Intermarche will cost €1 (plus the gas of course) and will work perfectly on a UK propane pigtail with one of these adapters, which costs a tenner.










Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for that Dave.

I will be going down the propane cylinder route with one of the adaptors you mention.

I'm still interested why the French bottled gas suppliers all stick to the exterior/interior advice. I guess that I will just email a couple to see if they can explain their own advice!

Thanks once again to all of the postees..

HyFy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HyFy said:


> I'm still interested why the French bottled gas suppliers all stick to the exterior/interior advice. HyFy


I would guess it's because butane fails to vapourise quickly enough at several degrees above freezing point. It all depends on how fast it is being drawn off . . . if all the burners on the barbecue are going full chat, butane would begin to fail at +10 degrees Celsius.

Propane doesn't have the same limitations and will work OK, even in brass monkey weather, so I think it's all to do with the ambient temperature at which they expect the gas to be used.

Dave


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll post any reply I get from Antargaz and Butagaz.

HyFy


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

*French green propane bottle adaptor*

I have the 1.5m filling hose to connect an additional external lpg bottle to the filling point on the side of the camper and when I was in Austria last January I used the Gaslow German adaptor to connect this hose to a German Bottle once one of my Gaslow bottles was empty.

In a couple of weeks we are off to Le'scale in Le Grand Bornand where they have Green Propane bottles to hire but Gaslow do not do a French adaptor so will my hose with the 21.8 fitting connect direct to the Green LPG bottle?

Also, if I wanted to connect this Green bottle to my BBQ point instead, what sort of 30mb regulator to I need as I believe French LPG bottles have either a clip-on or screw fitting; hope this makes a litle sense!

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: French green propane bottle adaptor*



SueandRoger said:


> . . . will my hose with the 21.8 fitting connect direct to the Green LPG bottle?


Hi Roger

I think you need to give a bit more detail. Describing the bottle as "green" doesn't tell us much about it's fitting, and there are lots more varieties on the Continent than there are here.

Dave


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi sue and roger et al 

I have a gaslow bottle fitted with a propane adapter, so in essence the gas low acts like a regular propane bottle and i use a regular propane fitting to connect 

ie i can remove the gaslow bottle and then use the same pigtail to connect to a calor propane bottle. 

so.... 

I have just ordered a bullfinch adapter BF1301, this should make a french bottle act like a UK bottle . ie enable me to connect using a propane pigtail 

At the same time I ordered a spare bulkhead regulator from hamiltons in NI as I find I have the dreaded truma fitted 

does this make sense?

Sue and roger, when are you in le scale? 

regds neill 

frozen in cambridge 8)


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: French green propane bottle adaptor*



Zebedee said:


> I think you need to give a bit more detail. Describing the bottle as "green" doesn't tell us much about it's fitting, and there are lots more varieties on the Continent than there are here.


Dave

That is all the information I have at the moment and I am waiting for further details from Le'scale on their 'green' bottles!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Roger . . . a bit more info that might help.

Have a look at the Members Guides Index in the yellow dropdowns at the top of the screen.

This is the one that may be most useful to you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-797709.html#797709

As you will quickly see, there are loads of different fittings - which is why I suggested (earlier) getting the adapter before you go so you can use the Intermarche own-brand bottle in France.

Anything to avoid hassle while on holiday sounds good to me! :wink:

Dave

Edit. Sorry - talking rubbish . . . again.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> I have just ordered a bullfinch adapter BF1301, this should make a french bottle act like a UK bottle . ie enable me to connect using a propane pigtail
> 
> At the same time I ordered a spare bulkhead regulator from hamiltons in NI as I find I have the dreaded truma fitted
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ho Roger

We must stop meeting like this - people will talk. :lol: :lol:

This is the Bullfinch adapter.

http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_Propane_Pol_to_Butane_Adaptor.html

You just screw it onto an Intermarche or other cylinder with a 28.2LH thread, and it then accepts a standard Calor Propane pigtail connector with no further hassle.

If you carry only one Gaslow bottle, it could be worth fitting a Calor propane pigtail on a T-piece (with isolating tap of course) for ease and convenience. There are so many alternative ways of overcoming the problem It's difficult to be specific.

Dave


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Dave, I think they are already!

That was a useful download thank you and it was encouraging to see that the French Propane bottle shown had a 21.8 LD male thread so if the 'Green bottle' has likewise, my external connecting hose will fit straight on without an adaptor! Hopefully I will get some more information from le'scale soon as I agree that I would rather sort it before we leave for the tunnel on 23 Jan.

I have actually emailed the site twice in the last couple of weeks for info and as I had not had a reply I rang them up this morning and was informed that someone would email me back soon.

Of interest do you know the dimensions of a Le cube bottle?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SueandRoger said:


> Of interest do you know the dimensions of a Le cube bottle?


No, but Mr Google did! :wink:

Le Cube: - 14.5h X 11 X 11 inches or in new money 370 X 280 X 280 mm. weight of gas = 6kg tare weight of cylinder 7,1 kg

Dave


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sue and roger said:


> we go on the 9th feb for half term
> eeekkk
> 
> so you will be able to tell me which bottle 8O
> neill


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Just to bring you up to date. We have finally managed to re-register our Swift KonTiki 615 in France. It wasn't the Gaslow tank that caused problems but alledgedly the M/H wasn't on the system in Paris. After 7 months we finally came back from a trip to GB to find the Carte Grise (equivalent to the V5) in the postbox. We bought new plates the following day and they are now fitted with no problems. The M/H passed its Controle Technique (MOT) first time with not a word about any of the systems fitted so looks like they were perfectly happy with it all!


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

MrsW said:


> Just to bring you up to date. We have finally managed to re-register our Swift KonTiki 615 in France. It wasn't the Gaslow tank that caused problems but alledgedly the M/H wasn't on the system in Paris. After 7 months we finally came back from a trip to GB to find the Carte Grise (equivalent to the V5) in the postbox. We bought new plates the following day and they are now fitted with no problems. The M/H passed its Controle Technique (MOT) first time with not a word about any of the systems fitted so looks like they were perfectly happy with it all!


not sure what this has to do with gas :lol: :roll:

but well done

:wink:


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> SueandRoger said:
> 
> 
> > Of interest do you know the dimensions of a Le cube bottle?
> ...


Thanks Dave, just testing that you knew where to get the info 

I think I might just get a clip on regulator for the Le Cube as a last resort!


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> we go on the 9th feb for half term
> eeekkk
> 
> so you will be able to tell me which bottle 8O
> neill


Depending on how we get on skiing, or rather how my wife does? we may be still around when you arrive but anyway, I will post the details of the cylinder once I get them. Might ring up the site again Monday if I have not had an email.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi roger

you should be back by the time we set off, so have a nice trip.
let me know any other tips you pick up.

i have booked 10a elec, so plan to use 1.5kw oil filled rad most of time with truma heater on low fan, using gas for cooking [minimal] and hot water, [again minimal ] intend to use site showers, eat out etc.

taking two 11kg bottles 22kg, so hoping to manage, only making standby plans ' just in case'

have been busy making secondary insulation to go in the windows between the blind and window, also insulated the doors on the inside with silver bubble wrap.

bit 'blue peter ' but enjoyed it, quite therapeutic

:lol:

regds neill
cambridge


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> taking two 11kg bottles 22kg, so hoping to manage, only making standby plans ' just in case'


Neil

I am doing the same sort of things that you are to conserve gas and also have two 11 kg bottles. It is just that when we were in Austria for 3 weeks last year I used a lot of Gas! My first 11 kg bottle only lasted 5 days and as I didn't want to empty the other one and have to fill up with PLG as the nearest station was 100K away, I hired a 13 kg German bottle which lasted about 6 days and then filled up when we moved from Austria.

It was on average -15c with an icy wind and as it was our first time away in those conditions, we were probably a little too enthusiastic with the thermostat; lesson learnt I hope!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

bubble63 said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > Just to bring you up to date. We have finally managed to re-register our Swift KonTiki 615 in France. It wasn't the Gaslow tank that caused problems but alledgedly the M/H wasn't on the system in Paris. After 7 months we finally came back from a trip to GB to find the Carte Grise (equivalent to the V5) in the postbox. We bought new plates the following day and they are now fitted with no problems. The M/H passed its Controle Technique (MOT) first time with not a word about any of the systems fitted so looks like they were perfectly happy with it all!
> ...


What it means is they passed our Gaslow system (holder for GAS) without a problem. So the French authorities do not have an aversion to refillable gas tanks.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Penquin said:


> In our house we used butane until January this year when the temperature plumetted to -16C
> Dave


 8O Holy sh#t . . . I start to freeze here in UK come late October !
(so I'm off down to Spain) hopefully for some soothing sunshine- although
the weather forecast gives very low temps through France . . either I have to plan a different route than via Millau & the A75 or be a wimp & postpone the trip


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Yup it'sgetting cold*

Hi

We are in mid-France already. The temperatures are OK at the moment but snow is forecast for the next few days. So we are off south today via San Sebastion. We are going through gas at a rate but will have to buy a cylinder in Spain.

Bon courage Vicdicdoc.

HyFy


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

Scattycat said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > In our house we used butane until January this year when the temperature plumetted to -16C - funnily enough the butane did not work.....
> ...


Butane and camping gas will not work in freezing temperatures, the gas in these cylinders starts to go waxy and won't go through the regulator. Propane has no such issues and has a much lower temperature threshold. I use Propane almost all year but keep a camping gas cylinder in the gas locker together with a suitable adapter just in case the propane runs out in France then camping gas takes over. We only go to France between May and Spetember so there is no problem with low temperatures.

john


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

John:

_the gas in these cylinders starts to go *waxy* and won't go through the regulator_

Err, no it doesn't.

It (butane) simply doesn't boil off from liquid to a gas.


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

pippin said:


> John:
> 
> _the gas in these cylinders starts to go *waxy* and won't go through the regulator_
> 
> ...


Sorry everyone, I wasn't technically correct when I made my post but in the end, it (Butane) doesn't burn efficiently at such low temperatures.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> It (butane) simply doesn't boil off from liquid to a gas.


What many people fail to realise is that propane slows down quite noticeably in this weather - in spite of having a boiling point of -42 degrees C.

We used the barbecue yesterday (_I know - the men in white coats are on the way!_ :lol: ) and it struggled, and soon had an inch of permafrost round the lower half of the cylinder.

Didn't need a fancy ultrasonic gadget to see how much gas we had left!!

Dave


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

The 13kg Propane bottles here at L,escale are Permagas and are quite common in this area. The male thread on the bottle is the same as that on a Gaslow bottle; 21.8? so my connection hose from the camper fill point to the bottle fitted no problem. cost is €30 with €10 deposit on the bottle.

I had considered putting a regulator on the bottle and then connecting a rubber hose, with the correct fittings, to the external bbq point. However the only regulator I can get is 28mb so does anyone know what difference that would make over a 30mb one; burn slower?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SueandRoger said:


> However the only regulator I can get is 28mb so does anyone know what difference that would make over a 30mb one; burn slower?


I doubt if the manufacturing tolerances are tight enough that you could tell the difference between the output of the two gauges. (Why not connect directly to your bulkhead mounted regulator? :wink: )

You certainly wouldn't *notice *any difference in the burn rate - and it would be quite difficult to *measure *it!

Fret not. It ain't rocket science . . . until you get an eBay gadget and refill your cylinder to the brim! 8O :lol:

Dave 

P.S. Bet that gets a sanctimonious response. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_It ain't rocket science . . . until you get an eBay gadget and refill your cylinder to the brim! _

Brilliant Zeb!!


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi roger

hope your having a nice time

thanks for the gas info  

sent you an email

neill
getting excited about skiing, 
in cambridge


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

SueandRoger said:


> The 13kg Propane bottles here at L,escale are Permagas


My mistake! I meant PRIMAGAZ 

Dave, I was hoping to keep it simple and just plug in an external bottle and not have to disconnect anything in the locker.

I will now nip out to the camp shop and order a 28mb reg to give it a go.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've been using either Gaslow cylinders or a fixed gas tank on both our motorhomes since 2007 and never had a problem re-filling either in UK, France , Spain or Italy. We've used supermarket forecourts, motorway services, garages in cities, towns and villages and LPG outlets too. Not once has any operative, police officer or official from anywhere even questioned us doing so.

Neither have we had a problem on a ferry or the Eurotunnel.

Get a re-fillable system. If you intend to do a lot of touring and keep the van for a few years it will be more cost effective than cylinders. 

Get them to keep the Autotrail regulator and even if you then decide to stay long term on a site, or tour somewhere for a while that doesn't have LPG on sale you can get a hose and adaptor to attach a cylinder of that country. 

You have the best of both worlds then.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Dave, Can't find a 30mb Regulator so intend trying a 28mb one as an experiment with connecting to my bbq point but does it make any difference if the Regulator has 'Butane' stamped on it?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This thread is relevant, there were others but I have not been able to find them as the search engine and me are not well-matched.... grrrr

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-853355.html#853355

Zeb commented about connecting in a "spare" cylinder via the barbecue point and others have supported that it works.....

Hope I have read your request correctly.......

(but I do like Zeb's "rocket science" comment :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the Link dave which confirmed for me that what I am proposing is safe provided the precautions listed are adhered to.
The link mentioned a shortage of LPG Stations in Spain but I would also include Austria as when I was in St Anton in January 2012, the nearest LPG station was 100km distant!

My problem here in LGB is that I cannot locate a 30mb regulator with the correct fitting to fasten a tube to the output side of the regulator. We agreed that a 28mb reg' should not make too much difference but the only 28mb reg' I can locate has 'Butane' on it and as I want to use Propane, I wondered if that would be a problem?

I must state that I don't have to do this at the moment as I am currently using an external 13kg Propane bottle connected to the fill point on the camper as one of my Gaslow bottlesis empty; it is however something I would like to do in the future.

I could not locate a 30mb Reg' at home with the correct fittings but thought I might be able to here in France, but so far, not much luck


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi roger

butane vs propane regulator, in the uk the threads are different but in my humble opinion gas is gas, 30mb vs 28mb the same,

I think if the connections are safe the system will function ok.

under pressure [28mb] may very slightly reduce the flame but I dont think you would be able to tell the difference without measuring.

If I use my first bottle quickly, I wold be happy to connect a butane regulator and use the BBQ point to connect french propane.

It seems to be a good 'fix' to the problem.

Might see you all at the weekend 

neill
about to set off from cambridge


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Neill

Thanks for the above but I am no further forward at present in locating a suitable Regulator.

have a safe drive down but be warned lots of snow here at the moment with more on the way.

We have extended our stay at L'escale until next Monday so should see you the weekend all being well.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

might have some bits with me when I arrive, see you Sunday

Neill


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I have now been given a 28m/bar regulator by the site owner that will screw direct on to the french PRIMAGAZ 13 kg Propane cylinder, or a Gaslow cylinder. The outlet for the regulator has a permanent fixing for securing the rubber hose with a jubilee clip.

The regulator does not say that it is for Butane but in addition to the 28m/bar it also has 1300gh which I presume is gramms per hour; does this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> might have some bits with me when I arrive, see you Sunday
> 
> Neill


Thanks Neill

Take care, snowing heavy here yet again!


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

SueandRoger said:


> I have now been given a 28m/bar regulator by the site owner that will screw direct on to the french PRIMAGAZ 13 kg Propane cylinder, or a Gaslow cylinder. The outlet for the regulator has a permanent fixing for securing the rubber hose with a jubilee clip.
> 
> The regulator does not say that it is for Butane but in addition to the 28m/bar it also has 1300gh which I presume is gramms per hour; does this mean anything to anyone?


get it fitted!!  
just done a test connection with a 37mb propane regulator to the bbq point, works the fridge and heater, no bang yet :lol: fingers crossed :lol:

butane, propane, its a gas that all the regulator is bothered about short term.

could you tell the snow to stop on saturday please, :roll:

neill


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Neil, good to see you, abet briefly at L'escale and hope you had a good week skiing?

On the way home I bought a 28mb Butane regulator with 'rupture protection' from Bricolage for €13 and it works perfectly from what I can see and feel when connected to my BBQ point, so thanks Neil and Dave, you were correct when you said it would. The Reg' fits directly on to a Gaslow or French Primagaz 13KG Propane cylinder or any other cylinder with a 28.4 LHT. I already have a Gaslow German Adaptor and a UK Propane Adaptor so it works with those cylinders as well.


----------

